# [By Demand] Digit October 2006 DVD/CD



## FatBeing (Aug 16, 2006)

Good things come to those who ask nicely.


*Important:* We are *not* authorised to distribute the following:

1. 3dsmax or any other Autodesk product
2. Windows Vista Beta 2

and PDFs of past issues will feature *only* in special issues (June and Dec) henceforth.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 16, 2006)

Fatbeing said:
			
		

> Good things come to those who ask nicely.



Right, thats why you should change the title of the thread from "Demand" to "Request".


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 16, 2006)

Please give Microsoft Flight Simulator X Demo


----------



## saud_khan (Aug 16, 2006)

sue 10.1 64 bit edn or ubuntu 6.06 64 bit edn...........


----------



## Delta (Aug 16, 2006)

Microsoft XNA Beta 1.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 16, 2006)

@FatBeing: Please please please, pretty please with sugar on top give us a text file with explanations of the linux stuff in the CDs, uncle. Thank you are sooo sweet  and the bestest magazine in the whoole world....


----------



## Sykora (Aug 16, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> @FatBeing: Please please please, pretty please with sugar on top give us a text file with explanations of the linux stuff in the CDs, uncle. Thank you are sooo sweet  and the bestest magazine in the whoole world....



I second that. Also, we would appreciate your efforts if you could go through the contents of the CD/DVD and rename the executable files and Zip files with meaningful names. Don't worry about any other type files like the wallpapers (I can't imagine you'd want to go through all of them, renaming each one  ), just the software install files.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 16, 2006)

Just one request after a loooong time:  Knoppix Live CD


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 16, 2006)

U Kno Fatbeing Its a good idea to tell us wat is coming before you ppl start the demand thread In this way I can kno which of my earlier demands stand fulfilled and need not be repeated NEway

~ Continue with the rest of the episodes of The Scene
~ Total Commander PowerPack
~ Teh Scene - A parody of The scene
Wikipedia Link;
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teh_Scene

Homepage:
*www.welcometotehscene.com/

~ All Windows XP Powertoys from
*www.majorgeeks.com/Microsoft_...Toys_d710.html

~Pinnacle Studio 10 demo (if available)
And Plz make a Fast track on Mac
(If any of this is included earlier u can ofcourse leave it out)


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 16, 2006)

Latest game trailers,wallpapers.
Also 3D Max 8 & Adobe Creative Suite Premium Trial.


----------



## esh1manarsenal (Aug 16, 2006)

How about Nero 7, maybe the trial or something... A couple of nice RPGs to while away time and maybe smash it all with a couple of more awesome wallpapers ?


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 16, 2006)

@FatBeing: Was that nice enough?

@Topic: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_first-person_shooters
I think some of these  games seem nice. Others in the forum please advise. (I'm new to gaming)

And how about a comparision of various broadband services? Or has that been done before? I'm contemplating broadband (Yes, I'm still using dialup), yet I worry that most of it could be an eyewash (for example, 256 Kbps being the maximum rather than the minimum speed, etc.)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 17, 2006)

give preview of september, so that we can what is already given, to ask for some thing else.


----------



## Sykora (Aug 17, 2006)

That's a good point. What is the list of software included in the September issue?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah yeah show the preview of september issue !


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 17, 2006)

@led_shankar: 

Uncle?


UNCLE?

And we've contemplated a broadband comparison, but the situation is so disparate that there's really no single platform to judge providers on - a provider's review varies within different areas of the _same_ city, let alone country-wide. Plus with cable-wallah politics, your choices are quite limited, unfortunately. Your best bet is to check out with people in your area. 

It is mostly eyewash - a 256 k connection means 256 k at most, and not at least, and even then there are a precious few providers that actually give you that speed.


----------



## sureshkumar (Aug 17, 2006)

Pinnacle Studio 10.5 / Xandros Desktop OS


----------



## Pathik (Aug 17, 2006)

MS XNA BETA 1
XANDROS/PC LINUX OS JUNIOR
and pls pls pls a DUAL LAyer dvd this time


----------



## saurav_nolakha (Aug 17, 2006)

e-books on some most horrible and disastrous viruses of the past,there origin and all the possible information.plzzz i m waiting to taste this stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 17, 2006)

@FatBeing ref. uncle: I was trying to be 'nice'.  But you still did not tell us about the Linux text files  And what about those games :'(

Hmm, I was expecting that about the broadband. Thanks. Does anyone have an idea about which online Delhi-based forum would give me good ideas about the best offers available here? (Sorry for getting off-topic)


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 17, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> @led_shankar:
> 
> Uncle?
> 
> ...



Your avatar seems to be of mature man thats why led_shankar saying you uncle.


----------



## Dhaval (Aug 17, 2006)

I think you should include Windows Vista Beta , which is now available


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 17, 2006)

Dhaval said:
			
		

> I think you should include Windows Vista Beta , which is now available



not again!


----------



## Dhaval (Aug 17, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> not again!


Was it given earlier, i think i missed out on that issue ..


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 17, 2006)

I mean, that request has been made many many times.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 17, 2006)

What about the entire "Visual Studio Express 2005" complete iso images? and the free msdn compilation (it is three cd isos big). Or are there some distribution restrictions on that similar to vista?


----------



## Tapomay (Aug 18, 2006)

1. Some time-pass games from Reflexive Arcade (such as AlienOutbreak 2 etc.)....... please  ( www.reflexive.com )

2. The latest version of Nero 7 with .chm help files.

3. Some new mulimedia apps.


----------



## WhoMI (Aug 18, 2006)

Please include Macromedia Director MX2004. Thanks.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey guys give us some game MODS 


For Formula 1 '99-'02 game-- 

->>F1 2005 mod, which include the no tyre change rule *download.boomtown.net/en_uk/articles/art.view.php?id=10015
->>McLaren F1 Mod *download.boomtown.net/en_uk/articles/art.view.php?id=5581

for GTA3 - RealGTA3 mod,


----------



## mannu_techy (Aug 18, 2006)

1) some essential  ubuntu softwares (.deb)
2) i m using ubuntu and there is a kubuntu desktop package in synaptic package manager using which we can have both ubuntu and kubuntu desktops on our system.problem is that this package is 187MB of download which is not possible for me to download.So please if u can send this full package in ur dvd.
3)


----------



## mihirvashist (Aug 18, 2006)

only one request .....
i have been asking this for second or third time i suppose:-
MAYA PERSONL LEARNING EDITION
FROM:AUTODESK.COM


----------



## go4saket (Aug 18, 2006)

...
..
.
* Windows Vista Beta 2 *
PDF of last 12 issues of Digit and fast Track
.
..
...


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 18, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> ...
> ..
> .
> * Windows Vista Beta 2 *
> ...



HEY RAAM!!!!!PLEASE KILL ME


----------



## Sykora (Aug 18, 2006)

He's a bit busy. Someone else will have to do


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 18, 2006)

lol but u do understand, I hope...


----------



## Sykora (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh yes. I understand all right. All too well.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 18, 2006)

I mean it's not just about n00bs. Anyone who goes through the previous threads can see clearly that it ain't possible. I mean, there is no n00b newer than me, I assure you.


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 18, 2006)

well ... ,

it wuld be gr8 if ya all GUYs provide some of the newest PS2 games reviews 

now a days we don't seems to get a lot of REVIEWS i mean ... a trialer YAAR 



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> ...
> ..
> .
> * Windows Vista Beta 2 *
> ...



PLZ read the 1st POST lolz...


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 18, 2006)

Any good linux.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 19, 2006)

@tinku: exactly my point.


----------



## WhoMI (Aug 19, 2006)

Please include "SQL Prompt". They are giving it free till 1st September.
*www.red-gate.com


----------



## metric (Aug 19, 2006)

*Gameshouse*

Why you guys not inlude games from gameshouse.com there are a number of useful games, also games found at gamehouse can also be found at zylom.com, why is it so even some of the games from both this site can be found at POPcap.com also, are this different webiste selling the games with a slight modificatin in the registration process. eg. of game found at all this site is of Zuma, another common game is babel Delux (found both at  Gamehouse & zylom).
Hope to see more games from this site in forthcoming CD/DVD.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 19, 2006)

@FatBeing:

I watched the movie "Escape from Sobibor" on The History Channel yesterday but unfortunately could not complete it due to power failure. Damn!! Now I have to rent its DVD from somewhere, if I can find it. Its an excellent movie. Rarely you will find such beautiful movies for free download. Watch the movie for yourself and then decide. If I don't find a DVD to rent, I m going to bug you again!!

Please!!!!


----------



## shaunak (Aug 19, 2006)

>one more vote for flight simulator x
>can you please include the call of duty 3 trailer
it would be great if you could include any one of the history channel movies like "hitler: the rise of evil","nero" etc..


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 19, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> @FatBeing:
> 
> I watched the movie "Escape from Sobibor" on The History Channel yesterday but unfortunately could not complete it due to power failure. Damn!! Now I have to rent its DVD from somewhere, if I can find it. Its an excellent movie. Rarely you will find such beautiful movies for free download. Watch the movie for yourself and then decide. If I don't find a DVD to rent, I m going to bug you again!!
> 
> Please!!!!


Is it in the public domain?


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 19, 2006)

hey fatbeing, please tell us SOMETHING about the linux text files, even if it is 'no'......

P.S.: Escape from Sobibor -  Terms of Use from the site where it is available(*tesla.liketelevision.com/liketelevision/legal/?theme=guide): 

 The artwork, text, video, audio, software, information, or pictures (collectively, "Mixed Media") contained on the LikeTelevision™ web site are protected by copyright laws. You may only access and use the Mixed Media for personal or educational purposes. You may not modify or use the Mixed Media for any other purpose without LikeTelevision™'s express written consent and related copyright owners of the Mixed Media if applicible. Except as provided below, you may not reproduce, republish, post, transmit or distribute any Mixed Media on the LikeTelevision™ web site. You may print Mixed Media on the LikeTelevision™ web site for personal or educational purposes only, and you must include any copyright notice originally included with the Mixed Media in all copies. The Mixed Media included on the LikeTelevision™ web site have been compiled by LikeTelevision™ from a variety of sources, and are subject to change without notice. All media files on the LikeTelevision™ web site are protected by copyright laws. You may not, under any circumstances, allowed to reproduce, record, publish, publicly exhibit, or distribute any media files (including, but not limited to, .rm, .smil, .mpg or .mov files) made available for playback on the LikeTelevision™ web site without LikeTelevision™'s express written consent. You may not link directly to any .ram or .rm or video file located on a LikeTelevision™ server, and you should not attempt wrap our Mixed Media within content pulled from your web site, (including but not limited to: frames, and dynamic pages) without our express written permission. Requests seeking permission, syndication or licensing of content should contact: info@LikeTelevision.com


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 19, 2006)

We're going to try re-jiggering the interface soon, and Linux users will definitely be kept in mind. For now, I guess text files wouldn't be too difficult to include.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 19, 2006)

^_^ YAY!

P.S. - I don't know legalese, but the terms of use of that movie blackpearl mentioned seem to indicate you cannot distribute it without permission....So, no go, right?


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 19, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Is it in the public domain?



Yes, it _is_ in the public domain.

*www.publicdomaintorrents.com/nshowmovie.html?movieid=789

Movie review at IMDB.
*imdb.com/title/tt0092978/


----------



## teen (Aug 19, 2006)

How about the latest VLOS...
And the traler of Dhoom 2


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 20, 2006)

No blackpearl its not public domain coz there are no copyrights realted to anything public domain whatsoever but it shows here so it is not PD but freeware


----------



## soham (Aug 20, 2006)

Please provide Microsoft Office One Note 2007


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 20, 2006)

LATEST VERSION OF 
ISO BUSTER
LINK 
*www.isobuster.com/isobusterdownload.php


----------



## icecool (Aug 20, 2006)

plz give  1. FEAR Combat v1.07 Free Full Game (1.77GB)
             2.Xtreme Moped Racing Free Full Game (127.42MB)
               3.Control Monger v1.10 Free Full Game (35.17MB) 



from   *www.gamershell.com/fullgame_download_archive.html


----------



## Vijay kgaon (Aug 20, 2006)

Plz......
AutoCAD 2006 (trial)
Autodesk 3ds max 8 (trial )
windows vista beta 2
Nero 7 Trial Version full package about 500+ MB
Cheat Book 2006
3D max studio fast track
Norton System Works 2006 Trial
Window Blinds Skins


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 20, 2006)

@Vijay: itni zyaada cheezein mangtey samay bura smiley x) naheen use karna chahiye...IT ruins your impression...


----------



## ashish_sam14 (Aug 20, 2006)

I dont think u guys have given anything related to symbian application development so far.So what about including  SDKs for S60 and a trial version of carbide express or code warrior or something similar.


----------



## cyberzook (Aug 20, 2006)

Please give all the items from here.....
*www.unrealtournament.com/ut2004/downloads.html


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2006)

Microsoft Flight Simulator X demo & Bad Day LA Demo


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 21, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> HEY RAAM!!!!!PLEASE KILL ME



u dont worry ,he will kill u  when ur time comes  

pls include some good e books specially novels


----------



## techno_adi (Aug 21, 2006)

*"Digit at Finger Tips"* 			 			 			 		 		 		 		hi,

I would like to see the mags soft copy in the CD/DVD every month.

I am tryin to develop a s/w that would help search the file(s) for certain keywords or phrases. I feel this is necessary because, I have a coolection of around 5yrs of Digit Hard Copy and its really a task when I have to search for a topic which "I remember reading in 'one of the digit issues' !!!"

You have done a Good thing by providing cut-like pages for the T&T etc..
But, wot I would like is an automated FAST search to the required content and infact comparisions between the related articles amongst the Digit issue itself.

What say friends? Doesn't it sounds compelling!!!
What are we waiting for then!!!!

This is a good proposal to think on.
Infact I would suggest you to build the Digit Article Archive 1.0 as you have come up with Digit CD/DVD Archive.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 21, 2006)

since you have already provided coreldraw x 3 trial, Now please provide the CorelDraw X3 SP1  (service pack 1 ) 28.1 mb file. download from www.corel.com/support


----------



## imported_Nishad (Aug 21, 2006)

Haven't been reading Digit for few months, however for next months fast track I would like to request "backup and recovery", (sorry I posted this topic in DVD/CD section)  if this topic has not been covered earlier in FT.

Thanks,
Nishad Subba.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 21, 2006)

@paul_007: That's my point. I wish my time was now...

@techno_adi: Good Idea...vaise bhi they have a lot of downtime till December


----------



## icecool (Aug 21, 2006)

Man id like Digit 2 give all good full free games from www.gamershell.com
n other sites

one more thing. i know u have provided Nexuiz <a full free game>  in november 2005 dvd but the game features only deathmatch.At gamershell.com there is a new v-2.0 available for free it.It features 21 sigleplayer missions .plz provide it


----------



## Garbage (Aug 21, 2006)

hey! can u give the plug-in for opera to operate on VOICE...!!!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 21, 2006)

CyberLink DVD Solution Latest Version and wallpapers,trailers of latest games.


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 21, 2006)

*warcraft 3 maps,*

can you give us some cool warcraft3 coustom maps, thanks, please don't give the maps that require the frozon throne patch, only the war3 maps please.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Aug 22, 2006)

UltraISO


----------



## plsoft (Aug 22, 2006)

Please include this 1945 movie 'Scarlett Street'. It can be downloaded from this site *emol.org/movies/scarletstreet/index.html

If possible, please include the MPEG-1 version.


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 22, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> Please provide Microsoft Office One Note 2007


Um...wasn't it part of the Office 2007 Beta we gave out this month?


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 23, 2006)

CRYSIS pc game trailer from gamespot , just wanna see how real the game looks like


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 23, 2006)

Sum of da things i would like 2 c wud b 

*New version of avast antivirus
*Some good game videos
*Wallpapers
*Winamp & Windows Media Player skins


----------



## cvsafeer (Aug 23, 2006)

It's better if U incude more free softwares other than trials....Atleast include softwares which is mentioned in the magazine


----------



## ilugd (Aug 23, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Um...wasn't it part of the Office 2007 Beta we gave out this month?



Word, Excel, powerpoint, Access, Infopath, publisher were in the Beta. don't see one note anywhere. Am I missing something?


----------



## Dhaval (Aug 23, 2006)

can you please review multifunctional (having TV and computer monitor functionality) displays like
Samsung Syncmaster 242MP 
Samsung SyncMaster 730MP 
and also the new power Mac


----------



## uzair (Aug 23, 2006)

give me the demo version of NFS:carbon as soon as it comes out.........


----------



## Neeraj Singh (Aug 23, 2006)

what about nero 7 help files???
__________
Don't ask for vista beta again >>>>>>>>>>>>
It's not as good as it looks, neither is microsoft going to 
distribute it freely.
Just forget about it

________________________________________________________________


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 23, 2006)

HD Videos !


----------



## Chirag (Aug 23, 2006)

Crysis trailer.
Cheatbook Database 2006

Dial up users like me can't update oz its size is huge.


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 23, 2006)

DreamLinux 2.0 ....works edition please.........its really good


----------



## The CyberShot (Aug 23, 2006)

*Great Games*

 Logging to Digit Forum...Verifying Username\Password...Access Granted

Navigating to "By Demand" ...
Posting New Thread ...
Requesting Games ....

Generating Results ...

Nexuiz(*www.nexuiz.com/)
Penumbra (Given)
Warsow (*www.warsow.net/?p=news)
Tremulous (*www.tremulous.net/)
Starsiege: Tribes(*www.sierra.com/downloadfile.do?gamePlatformId=286&mediaid=11590)
America's Army: Special Forces (Link Up) 2.6 (http:/www.americasarmy.com/)

Thanks ...
Logging Out ...
Connection Terminated ...


----------



## hyde (Aug 24, 2006)

*****for me it will only be the Windows VISTA Beta 2**********


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi
I am a new user.But I want PS2 emulator software.I want that because I want to play the PS2 game in my PC.I think it is possible.So DIGIT team please help me.And add this in the next month DIGIT.And I have used so many but that does not work.So add some workable emulator.
Hope you will accept my request.
Sambit


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 24, 2006)

Will people *please* stop asking for Vista?

Microsoft has quite clearly told us that *nobody* will be permitted to distribute it, and frankly, we believe them. I have a good mind to send the next nincompoop to ask for Vista to our coveted "Miserable Users" group.

Dear Gawd....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 24, 2006)

PHLAK Please, the fatman version.


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 24, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> PHLAK Please, the fatman version.


Hm...I wonder if that's wise. The name gives me an evil grin, which means it can't be good for unleashing on the general population, can it?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 24, 2006)

i would like have atleast 10-15 Episodes/Movies  of  *The Three Stooges*. in Digit's DVD, instead of Popeye's, Charlie Chaplin's or some old B/W movies.

B'coz we can get Charlie Chaplin Movies, at the local Video Rentals. & Popeye can be watched in Pogo channel.

But *The Three Stooges are really RARE.*


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 24, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i would like have atleast 10-15 Episodes/Movies  of  *The Three Stooges*. in Digit's DVD, instead of Popeye's, Charlie Chaplin's or some old B/W movies.
> 
> B'coz we can get Charlie Chaplin Movies, at the local Video Rentals. & Popeye can be watched in Pogo channel.
> 
> But *The Three Stooges are really RARE.*


Duly noted...we've found a few, too


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 24, 2006)

wow 3 stooges was a good idea....I was always very curious too see them.

P.S. - How about BattleShip Potemkin?  with a separate .srt file? And if possibloe, noseferatu... or Pandora's box....Or war and peace (academy awrd winning 1968 film - wikipedia has listed it under 'public domain films' *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_and_Peace_(1968_film))..or Man with a movie camera....

P.S. - I hope these request silence those guys who think PD movies are a waste of space.
__________
P.S. - Night of the Living dead was awesome!!!!!! Best low-budget movie evar!!!


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 24, 2006)

I was checking up Nosferatu, and there seem to be some questions about the license...so till we sort that out, Nosferatu's out.

Battleship Potemkin is another potential. 

And nothing will silence those who don't want the movies. We can't please everyone, and then there are the people who will just hunt for things to crib about.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 24, 2006)

lol u're right....

BTW, please check out War and peace (1968 ) - It is pretty recent, and an oscar winner to boot.


----------



## smkol (Aug 24, 2006)

Requesting inclusion of latest NOKIA PC Suite for/usable with NOKIA N3230 Cell Phone in the DVD of the DIGIT October 2006; also few antivirus programmes for such mobile phones as well please.

Regards.

S Mazumder / smkol
Kolkata


----------



## kjayasurya (Aug 24, 2006)

We need BSD

plz plz plz include:

_Bootable_ installation CD of *OpenBSD*

Its time we had a go at the security behemoth!!!!

Regards,

K.JayaSurya
Hyderabad.


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 24, 2006)

I want 1. ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso 
2. offcourse " Windows Vista Beta"
3. Desktop Enhancements - BEatiful free themes


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 24, 2006)

either k_blues is joking, or he does not find it necessary to read posts before his.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 24, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> .... and then there are the people who will just hunt for things to crib about.



Incase you were referring to me, then I would like to tell you that you are right!!! And I would crib about it again!! 

Tell me, did you see "Escape from Sobibor"? Download it, take it home and then watch it.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 24, 2006)

@FatBeing: Short movies,wallpapers,winampskins and 3D Max 8 Trial and Norton system works 2006 trial.

By the way fatbeing digit june 2006 was great becoz it contains popeye alibaba,superman kids movies in dumb quality....why you had gave kids movies ?


----------



## soham (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Fatbeing can you please provide "Microsoft Office One Note 2007" please. Also can you find some old episodes of Mr.Bean to distribute. Thanks.


----------



## lovesujoy (Aug 25, 2006)

How about a MySQL package and any other important DBMS package? - Trials.

And for movies please no more 1960 stuffs. Try something about a decade later.


----------



## himtuna (Aug 25, 2006)

Conten managment system to build my school website
php nuke platinum or
metadot web portal or
php fusion


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi,
    I want ubuntu 6.06 64 bit sdition & also Installation guide in PDF for this (coz I dont know anything abt Linux). My sys config is 512 Ram, AMD Athlon 64.
    Also one request from my younger brother -- ICE Age movie part I.
Thanks


----------



## kjayasurya (Aug 26, 2006)

one more thing... y not include the VMWare Server

*www.vmware.com/download/server/

I suppose its free and it would be of great use to many


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 26, 2006)

Can you INCLUDE the *GTI Racing* pc demo, this one is just like "NFS Porsche Unleashed", this game includes only VolksWagen cars , highly Detailed car damage model & Realistic driving model.

Specifications: 
Genre: Sports 
File Size: 422 MB 
Publisher: TBA 

Min. Requirements: 
OS: WinXp/Win2k/Win9x 
CPU: > 1.5 GHz 
MEM: 256 MB RAM 
GFX: 64 MB 3D Vid Card

c'mon guys its been nearly 5 months since this demo was released.

& any full game like Mafia, would be NICcccE.

& guys can you include some game trailers, like "Rockstar's Bully" (releasing in Oct '06), & some real SuperCar Stunts, or a one of the best F1 race (full) videos. (e.g. from Ayrton Senna & Prost era, or something from our M.Schumacher era)

PC demo of GTI Racing == *www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/gtiracing/downloads.html


----------



## mannu_techy (Aug 26, 2006)

digit pdf plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
alongwith flash utilities
plz cut on game demos and give in some linux stuff
digit self made tutorials as given by pcworld
microsoft latest releases(free distributions)
tips&tricks in pdf
digit usefull forums pdf
rest of stuff as u like


----------



## mehta708 (Aug 26, 2006)

What about Microsoft Encarta 2006 Premium?

Its a nice thing.
plz include it.


----------



## soju (Aug 26, 2006)

pls pls include windows vista beta 2
      adobe primiere latest version    
          shake


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't ask for Microsoft Encarta & Vista beta 2.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2006)

fc 5 x86 32 bit this time pls...


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 26, 2006)

yaar vista maangle waaley chup hi naheen hotey...dammit.


----------



## jossee (Aug 26, 2006)

yeah


----------



## Thor (Aug 27, 2006)

*Windows Live One Care
*LAtest Autopatcher
*Kaspersky Antivirus Definitions from CNET


----------



## prasanna7287 (Aug 27, 2006)

Can the "Team DiGiT" provide us "Fedora Core 5"...plz.
Every Linux Lover needs it!

Prasanna.


----------



## alltime.homie (Aug 27, 2006)

Come one people ! How about Vista customization 5 for us Vista lovers and Nero 7 ? Pleeeeeeeease !!!
And some latest anti-virus for symbian ?


----------



## manu1991 (Aug 27, 2006)

Can we please have Media portal in the DVD

"MediaPortal is an Open Source application ideal for turning your PC / TV into a very advanced Media Center. MediaPortal allows you to listen to your favorite music & radio, watch and store your videos and DVDs, view, schedule and record live TV as a digital video recorder and much much more. You get MediaPortal as Open Source software. This means you can help develop MediaPortal or tweak-it for your own needs whith lots of innovating plugins from our great community."

*www.team-mediaportal.com/images/zoom/mayhem/viewsize/mediaportal-skin043.jpg

*www.team-mediaportal.com/


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 27, 2006)

I know you will never do this, but still as they say Never Give up...
I want Anna Kournikova on Cover Page


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi,
    Pls Include The Following Apps In Your Issue .


    1. Xp Live Cd
    2. Backup Apps Like (acronis True Image , Norton Ghost, Etc )
    3. Some Good Cartoon Movies


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 27, 2006)

xp live cd????Free with 125 Rs. magazine?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 27, 2006)

@ led  arey xp live wit ny amount????? !!!!!


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 27, 2006)

^^haha...actually I knew that it is not available; But i had read somewhere that it could be booted off a USB drive, so I did not want to take a chance and find out that a live cd is available and make a fool of myself....  I'm a n00b u know 
__________
hey, while looking at your post, i realised that xp looks like an emoticon for a dead person....with the crossed-eyes and tongue sticking out....lolz


----------



## Pathik (Aug 27, 2006)

lol..... good 1..


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 27, 2006)

what had happened to digit archieve BETA!!!!!!!!!
will it remain beta forever like the trend goes of gmail , vista etc........

and do include some D.I.Y topics .in mag.


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 27, 2006)

Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> what had happened to digit archieve BETA!!!!!!!!!
> will it remain beta forever like the trend goes of gmail , vista etc........


Yeah...sort of.

We're looking at changing the platform of the archive altogether and making it slicker and Linux friendly as well, but no time right now.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 27, 2006)

@Pathiks: aap ko mazzak lagta hai ki main n00b hoon


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 27, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Yeah...sort of.
> 
> We're looking at changing the platform of the archive altogether and making it slicker and Linux friendly as well, but no time right now.



well hey FATbeing .. ,

man .. can u tell me when to u ... LIST down all the APPZ etc etc present in DVD/CD of comin month .... 

and post it ... ?????????????????????????????????


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 27, 2006)

yeah, FatBeing, what's the deal this month?


----------



## techno_adi (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Digit!!!
M waiting for a +ve reply on this..
Wot say??


			
				techno_adi said:
			
		

> *"Digit at Finger Tips"*                                                                           hi,
> 
> I would like to see the mags soft copy in the CD/DVD every month.
> 
> ...


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 28, 2006)

when am i going to get Dreamlinux works edition.....????
*www.dreamlinux.com.br/english/download.html
.....pls,..i have no net...cant use a browsing center for this....


----------



## raviratlami (Aug 28, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Good things come to those who ask nicely.



OK, I am asking you niecely.

1 - Knoppix DVD - with Digit bootable DVD. 2 - Gcompris for Windows.

Thanks
__________


			
				paul_007 said:
			
		

> u dont worry ,he will kill u  when ur time comes
> 
> pls include some good e books specially novels



Hey! could you believe that I had personally mailed a cd to Deepak Ajwani, the editor having following PDF e-books (in Hindi)

1- Joke book 1000 jokes
2 - Slogan book - 1000 slogans
3 - Story collection of Asgar Wazahat, the famous writer
4 - Story collection of Sanjay Vidrohi

and many more...

So, if you want to read them in Hindi, Pl bug this forum and Mr. Ajwani too.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 28, 2006)

@techno_adi... I think I responded that post of yours!


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 28, 2006)

hey guys.. i was thinking of requesting a PDF file which contains info, cost & comments of all the important motherboards, monitors, ram, DVD drives etc... etc.... It would make life a whole lot eaiser for PC builders or shoppers. And double sided DVDs anyone?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2006)

you guys know whats comin' on 3rd Spetember.

Its *NFS: CARBON Demo*. *So you know what to do*


----------



## dfordigit (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi,
you have given Nero 7 in your mag cd/dvd only once before four or five months ago.Now it is right time to include latest version of nero 7.

NERO 7 LATEST

NORTON SYSTEM WORKS

NORTON GHOST 9 OR 10

WINDOWS VISTA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????!!!!!!!!!

ADOBE TUTORIALS

NORTON ALL PRODUCTS

FREE ANY KUNDLI SOFTWARE (JYOTISH)

WEBSITE NAMES FOR KNOLEDGE/EDUCATION/RELEGION/SCIENCE/COOKING
__________
Nero 7 Latest
__________
Norton Ghost

Norton System Works

Nero 7 

All These Softwares Are Very Needed


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 29, 2006)

dreamlinux works edition please......, and 3ds max and maya tutorials.....


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 29, 2006)

DIGIT MAG -a  guide on buying..the right conroe processor .+ mobo + ..ram ..means a total..new buying guide based on conroe processors ..wouldnt the be kewl ?
or a review on the..conroe..processors ?


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 29, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> DIGIT MAG -a  guide on buying..the right conroe processor .+ mobo + ..ram ..means a total..new buying guide based on conroe processors ..wouldnt the be kewl ?
> or a review on the..conroe..processors ?


We'll be getting our hands on more in the Core 2 line (right now we only have the Extreme with us), so this is imminent.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 29, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> DIGIT MAG -a  guide on buying..the right conroe processor .+ mobo + ..ram ..means a total..new buying guide based on conroe processors ..wouldnt the be kewl ?
> or a review on the..conroe..processors ?



Conroe buying guide.

*www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2797


----------



## Neeraj Singh (Aug 29, 2006)

Nothing new ..................
You guys just don't have anything funny


----------



## samrulez (Aug 29, 2006)

hey....
plz try to 
include Norton Ghost (Trial Version)
or Acronis True Image 9.0 (Trial Version)

plz plz plz


----------



## manu1991 (Aug 29, 2006)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I know you will never do this, but still as they say Never Give up...
> I want Anna Kournikova on Cover Page



Even Maria Sharapova wud do ............. lolz


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 29, 2006)

@Manu: EVEN sharapova????? look, i don't have anything against you, but do not insult my God, ok?


----------



## ilugd (Aug 29, 2006)

why is there yahoo messenger us version provided. Indian versions please.

Also the sketcup that i have installed in my sys seems to have expired. Could I have the latest Google pack? 

Also some humor movies from you tube, if possible. <shy grin>


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 29, 2006)

*want want want!!! i want all this!!!!!!!*

well, starting from:
(1) google pack.
(2) norton disk doctor.
(3) some bad sector blocker software
(3) also floppy repair(but only those that work).
(4) lots of screensavers and wall papers please.
(5) some e books about vb.net and unix.
(6) thanks for the wigjets, so this time some more i want, really cool ones.
(7) warcraft3 maps, with out the frozon throne extention.
(8) some ftp clients, and website making softwares, some you have already given.
(9) games but those that don't require a agp or vedio card.
(10) small games, that you are giving are not up to the mark, so give some better ones.
(11) the vmn toolbar that you have provided was good, can we expect some more such things for our website. that toolbar was effective to get some extra visitors. thanks.
(12) can you give me a software that restores the internet explorer's settings, just what panda2006 dose.
(13) some reg-repair utilities, free, trial, but must clean all the problems, i mean the ones that shows 90 problems and solvs 20 are the worst.
thanks.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Aug 30, 2006)

latest drivers for:

nvidia geforce
ac97 audio shipset

sp2 for windows xp

thanks


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 30, 2006)

Adobe Illustartor CS2


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 31, 2006)

since its octobar, & most of us will get Vista RC1 in septembar, plz provide Vista RC1 compatible general drivers, like Forceware, Catalyst, Audigy, nforce or ati Xpress chipsets


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 31, 2006)

Acronis true image and norton ghost please


----------



## mrmani (Aug 31, 2006)

Fast Track On Mac


----------



## alltime.homie (Aug 31, 2006)

Please please please - Symbian S60 theme studio ! It's free ! 

*www.forum.nokia.com/info/sw.nokia....7d5cfc47/S60_Theme_Studio_for_Symbian_OS.html

COme on people ! I actually gave the link !!!! Please please please ! I'm just not able to download it !


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 31, 2006)

alltime.homie said:
			
		

> Please please please - Symbian S60 theme studio ! It's free !
> 
> *www.forum.nokia.com/info/sw.nokia....7d5cfc47/S60_Theme_Studio_for_Symbian_OS.html
> 
> COme on people ! I actually gave the link !!!! Please please please ! I'm just not able to download it !


Haven't we given this a zillion times before?


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Sep 1, 2006)

Fast Track on the following:

1. Microsoft Excel 2003 Formula's
2. Copyright Act (include what you need to copyright a software)


----------



## Neeraj Singh (Sep 1, 2006)

It' been long time since Nero was last provided on Digit DVD.
It can be a nice option...........what say??
And don,t forget to provide those help files that weighs more
than a general software.
________________________________________________________
You Digit guys have not performed processor testing since Jan 2005
It's time to come out of slumber and do something. 
With the coming of Conroe it's going to be fun.
Please try for it.

Something more to say I have read many posts and most of 
them are asking for some games. It's my wish also that you provide 
some good full version games this times.
And I mean GOOD Games. Please.


----------



## great1nitin (Sep 1, 2006)

i prefer Need for speed carbon video There are lotsa video out now before the game release which also has Some Drift Vids as i am pro Drifter and Dragger in NFS i would like to see those and btw *Need For Speed carbon Demo* is set to release in Half of September i hope U digit ppl will include it. here are some links to NFS Carbon Preview Vids 

*www.gamespot.com/pages/profile/video_player.php?id=IiAylTX_5bsIsz_Z

Please also include Elders Scroll 4 Oblivion Demo its good and most popular game in Oblivion Series.

Hey if u can include. then please put some Vids from a legendary most respected game NFS Underground 1 in DVD i would be grateful and it will be treat for NFS Lovers     here is links *roadburnernfs.webpark.pl/ 
my name on this site is XCrazyxFrogX and some vids is from my friends at NFSUG ONLINE COMMUNITY have fun lol

*roadburnernfs.webpark.pl/
*www.gamevideos.com/download?videoI....comNFSCarbonLeipzigAutosculptHD_1280x720.wmv

and please must include this i want to see it but cant download on my stupid 64 kbps connection  please help digit ppl  here is link
*files.filefront.com/NFS_Drag_Show_DVD_Qualitywmv/;5077650;;/fileinfo.html


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Sep 1, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> Does anyone have an idea about which online Delhi-based forum would give me good ideas about the best offers available here? (Sorry for getting off-topic)



Head to India Broadband Forum.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 1, 2006)

ooooh....

thanks vitalstatistix 
__________
Hey FatBeing, please please please please please please please pretty please give us War and Peace (the 1968 movie ). Think about it: Comparitively very recent, colour, oscar-winner, based on a classic book...what more does one want


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 1, 2006)

great1nitin said:
			
		

> i prefer Need for speed carbon video There are lotsa video out now before the game release which also has Some Drift Vids as i am pro Drifter and Dragger in NFS i would like to see those and btw *Need For Speed carbon Demo* is set to release in Half of September i hope U digit ppl will include it. here are some links to NFS Carbon Preview Vids
> 
> *www.gamespot.com/pages/profile/video_player.php?id=IiAylTX_5bsIsz_Z
> 
> ...



There is no demo of Elder Scrolls IV Oblivilon...


----------



## softhunterdevil (Sep 2, 2006)

Visual Basic .NET Studio please
With some tutorial e-books on it

Oh, another thing
Corel Painter Latest Version please


----------



## blackleopard92 (Sep 2, 2006)

Visual studio express 2005
MSDN library, ( a 2 CD free download)

and Fear multiplayer client.
warcraft III frozen throne's latest patch and some good maps, please


----------



## mohammed_intekhab (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello sir ,
 my name is mohammed intekhab khan .I live in ujjain (MP)
I am 20 yr old  iam also a certified themer . 
I request you to make a article about themeing in october issue because the site on which i give my work there are only few indian and only from which few professional themer i am one professional  themer which make theme of all sony ericssion phone .Kindly wathc my work at www.homesite.mobile9.com/mohammed_intekhab i make over 72 themes and i got over 25000 download  from all over the world you think the ratio .So kindly issue the article abot themeing in october issue


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 2, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> Hey FatBeing, please please please please please please please pretty please give us War and Peace (the 1968 movie ). Think about it: Comparitively very recent, colour, oscar-winner, based on a classic book...what more does one want



And "Escape from Sobibor" (1987) the most recent among all public domain movies, color( and good color too), 2 golden globes winner, based on a classic book too, a true story .... what more do you want?

*www.publicdomaintorrents.com/nshowmovie.html?movieid=789

Please!!!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 2, 2006)

Just Cause Demo and some latest videos,wallpapers of games......


----------



## LANtha (Sep 2, 2006)

som thing on embedded systems pdfs or programs etc


----------



## grandexemplar (Sep 2, 2006)

*Classic Propaganda Films and more......*

Please.. please.. please could you include either Leni Riefenstahl's *"Triumph of the Will"* and/or Frank Capra's seven-part series, *"Why We Fight"*.

Also, is there an interactive application/widget that has International and/or EPL/Primera Liga/Bundesliga fixtures, scores and standings... that one can use to follow their favourite International/Club sides's fortunes. A cross between FootieFox and the Excel-based World Cup charts that were earlier doing the rounds.... If there is something like this, then do put it on the CD/DVD!

Thanks


----------



## shiva (Sep 2, 2006)

FTP clients, Ebooks, & classic movie videos.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 2, 2006)

grandexemplar: I do not think Triumph deWillens by Riefenstahl is in the public domin. Damn good film, though! Also, it might be too controversial.


----------



## bhutbhut (Sep 2, 2006)

Please include Abbyy form reader trial version


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 2, 2006)

FEAR Combat Multiplayer Demo


----------



## ondemandemails (Sep 2, 2006)

this time send some data related to new technologies emerging in field of networks, clustering, grid computing, and some good proxy softwares.


----------



## delivi (Sep 2, 2006)

please kindly provide a demo of Zbrush software.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Sep 2, 2006)

plzz, plzzz SIMS2 demo or any of the version of sims series plzzzzz
love digit, great magazine!!!!!
And, what about a fasat track on any 3d graphics software like MAYA or 3D MAX, plzzzzz.


----------



## icecool (Sep 2, 2006)

Plz give Alien Arena 2007<Full Free Game> frm Gamershell.com

*www.gamershell.com/fullgame_download_archive.html


----------



## praka123 (Sep 2, 2006)

give GNU/Linux distros any like gnoppix,vector etc


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 2, 2006)

*winlinux, the best linux os ever,*

have you ever heard of winlinux, it get's installed just like any software in the windows environment, easiest to use linux, install, click to boot, and run, nothing goes wrong,

can you please give that, thanks,


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 2, 2006)

classic videos of Sherlock Holmes and the like(as provided with June 06 issue)
and Fedora Core 5 Linux.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 2, 2006)

Hahah
BlackPearl, It looks like there is a movie competition between us! But even I am very curious about the movie you mentioned, and hope FatBeing is listening.

And I admire anyone who supports movies in the CD


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 3, 2006)

i just saw the f1 2005 mod for f1 99-2002,it's something 500mb.so, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
ase give it in the october issue.i have always been a digit loyal subject and this is more than the vista beta2 for me.please again,i'm beggin you.


----------



## great1nitin (Sep 3, 2006)

I want to inform the digit that they have got worse day by day. Did u know why because digit provide baby stuffs in thier digit DVD.

They dont provide good demos or latest releases of best softwares and highly rated games demos, also they dont provide mods patches for rated games on gamespot.

What i want to say is instead of providing cheap softwares and small games also other ****s DIGIT must  include great softwares and games on time.

Now a days all of gaming community in india have good SLI machines but DIGIT provide only baby games not the Best looking games.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 3, 2006)

I think SKOAR would be specifically for the gaming community; Digit does not cater exclusively to them....amirite?


----------



## icecool (Sep 3, 2006)

Savage: the Battle for Newerth Full Install v2.00e (350.66MB) 

from www.gamershell.com


----------



## coolman.guron (Sep 3, 2006)

Rebel with out a cause

its a great movie though b/w.  
if you can find it then please include it in the dvd


----------



## aku (Sep 3, 2006)

Oracle 'X'i (anythings gonna work... cuz we need SQL for Computer Science CBSE XII)moSt probably 9i is gonna be the one..


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 3, 2006)

I think Rebel with a cause is also not in public doamain (in fact, I'm sure of it)


----------



## Garbage (Sep 3, 2006)

Digit is a NOT a gamer's magazine dears..... & also NOT of Videos

Why all the guys are going ..... going ........& going asking for GAMEs & VIDEOs ....??

Be serious .....

Just Entertainment is not COMPUTING.........


----------



## Tapomay (Sep 4, 2006)

1. Ulead Video Studio 10 Plus.

2. Ulead DVD MovieFactory 5.


Please...... please......... please........... include these 2


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 4, 2006)

Adobe Illustrator CS2


----------



## prasanna7287 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Fedora Core 5*


----------



## midhunmon (Sep 4, 2006)

Can you give the 20 Minute NFS CARBON Movie and ofcourse the NFS CARBON Demo if it comes out this september.


----------



## coolman.guron (Sep 4, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> I think Rebel with a cause is also not in public doamain (in fact, I'm sure of it)





NOT in public domain! that movie was released way back in 1955......


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 4, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Good things come to those who ask nicely.
> 
> 
> *Important:* We are *not* authorised to distribute the following:
> ...



I was goin to enter this thread and ask those stuffs which u said[i meant i had  all that in  mind] but i when i read those rules in ur demand...i was like nahhh scrw it  lets see what all the other members here want


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 4, 2006)

@coolman.guron: The rules about PD is that there should be 80 (or soemthing like that) years between the release of that movie and now; So 1955 is VERY recent in comparision. For example, most stuff in PD is no older than 1923.

Exceptions are there like Night of The Living Dead; The movies I and BlackPearl have been asking for etc. But those are for different reasons.


----------



## great1nitin (Sep 4, 2006)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> Digit is a NOT a gamer's magazine dears..... & also NOT of Videos
> 
> Why all the guys are going ..... going ........& going asking for GAMEs & VIDEOs ....??
> 
> ...


 
mayb u dont have a gaming machine but mine is better than a ps3 console and i have no doubts about it so if u love baby games go for it loof    i posted coz i am a good drifter and dragger of NFS Underground series. idk about u. so stop posting noobies replyi prefer


----------



## great1nitin (Sep 4, 2006)

midhunmon said:
			
		

> Can you give the 20 Minute NFS CARBON Movie and ofcourse the NFS CARBON Demo if it comes out this september.


 
Looks like i got company. Welcome to Comm bro hehe    I prefer Carbon demo and videos must be there coz its new face of NFS underground series and trust me i will own this one when it releases


----------



## great1nitin (Sep 4, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> I think SKOAR would be specifically for the gaming community; Digit does not cater exclusively to them....amirite?


 
then why they reviewed some games like HL2 EP1 and give demo of big games did i ask so much? 8)


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 4, 2006)

^ HELLO!!!!

i said "digit does not cater _exclusively_ to them."

what's the conf00sion??


----------



## mohammed_intekhab (Sep 4, 2006)

Re: [By Demand] Digit October 2006 DVD/CD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello sir ,
my name is mohammed intekhab khan .I live in ujjain (MP)
I am 20 yr old iam also a certified themer . 
I request you to make a article about themeing in october issue because the site on which i give my work there are only few indian and only from which few professional themer i am one professional themer which make theme of all sony ericssion phone .Kindly wathc my work at www.homesite.mobile9.com/mohammed_intekhab i make over 72 themes and i got over 25000 download from all over the world you think the ratio .So kindly issue the article abot themeing in october issue


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok let me try this one more time...
I want Anna Kournikova on Cover Page !!!


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 5, 2006)

^


stop that.....please!

It is annoying.


----------



## techno_adi (Sep 5, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> @techno_adi... I think I responded that post of yours!


@led_shankar: i know you responded, but what i want to know is AM I EXPECTING DIGIT PDFs FROM NOW ON??


----------



## mohanpatil_swing (Sep 5, 2006)

Please include fedora core 5, or any other latest linux distros which can read and write on sata harddisks and windows ntfs partitions.
Please include the list of all the softwares category wise atleast from jan 2005. For that make simple software and that can update the list every month from cd/dvd or from internet. Your current archeive software is not so good and not familier. Please consider this request. I m sure that you will do that. Many readers/subscribers will get that software useful.
Thank you.
Mohan Patil (ARMY Computers. 9423983144).


----------



## vinyas (Sep 5, 2006)

can u guys @ digit pls Review the Motherboards available for Core 2 Duo ...nobody as of now done proper comparsion

i am sure it will many who r going to buy the Core 2 Duo Performance monsters For sure !!

cheers


----------



## Garbage (Sep 5, 2006)

great1nitin said:
			
		

> mayb u dont have a gaming machine but mine is better than a ps3 console and i have no doubts about it so if u love baby games go for it loof    i posted coz i am a good drifter and dragger of NFS Underground series. idk about u. so stop posting noobies replyi prefer



For your kind information, my comp's specs are....

Intel 2.66 Dual Core P4
Intel Original Board
1 GB DDR RAM
200 GB HDD
Graphics Card - 256 MB
17" LG Colour monitor


I don't think that u need more great machine for GAMING.....& I've just completed Prince of Persia- Warrior Within....in 2 weeks.
But once again..."Just Entertainment is NOT COMPUTING"


----------



## executioner (Sep 5, 2006)

Please ,Please,Please give a review on motherboards,graphics card and processor


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 6, 2006)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> For your kind information, my comp's specs are....
> 
> Intel 2.66 Dual Core P4
> Intel Original Board
> ...



should i need to mention my pc??? lol

gaming is like entertainment the more u buy for best perfomance...there are also more options available..!


----------



## Stalker (Sep 6, 2006)

NFS: Carbon demo (If it comes out by september) & FEAR: Combat


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> should i need to mention my pc??? lol
> 
> gaming is like entertainment the more u buy for best perfomance...there are also more options available..!




why are you guys fighting like this?
__________
@techno_adi:

expect the pdfs in december.

and FatBeing...i better see the pdfs in december


----------



## mohammed_intekhab (Sep 6, 2006)

Mc afee 2007 trial
emule 
edonkey


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

^

no please no nothing


----------



## Garbage (Sep 6, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> why are you guys fighting like this?



I'm NOT fighting. I only wants to tell that use FORUM for good reasons...
Digit is a good TECHNIACAL Magazine. NOT GAMING.....


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 7, 2006)

pls review Intel Pentium dual core proccessors and latest motherboard with price of DDR2


----------



## theegod (Sep 7, 2006)

I just read this news 

_"Microsoft will open the program to new participants in the coming days, it says. Vista RC1 will post to the company’s MSDN and TechNet Web sites for subscriber download this week. In addition, Microsoft says it plans to distribute RC1 DVDs to readers of a number of technology publications worldwide."_

in

*news.zdnet.com/2100-3513_22-6112260.html

I think now digit can provide us Vista RC1 on October issue.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Sep 7, 2006)

Vista RC1 if possible and Company of Heroes Demo (1.8 GB Download)
*www.companyofheroesgame.com/index_en.html?section=&country=United+States&month=10&day=27&year=1983

If any Linux Distro is to be given it should be OpenSuse 64 bit


----------



## k_aalok (Sep 7, 2006)

*download.windowsvista.com/preview/rc1/images/vistalogo_masthead_sm.gif
>>>>>Windows Vista RC1 available for Public download now<<<<<
*download.windowsvista.com/preview/rc1/en/download.htm


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 7, 2006)

Latest Games demo and Vista RC1 if possible.


----------



## Harshad_5 (Sep 7, 2006)

Fedora Core 5 Final(Full) 32bit


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 8, 2006)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> I'm NOT fighting. I only wants to tell that use FORUM for good reasons...
> Digit is a good TECHNIACAL Magazine. NOT GAMING.....



who's fighting...hey common just our views.....!


----------



## kadal27 (Sep 8, 2006)

Fedora Core 5 Final(Full) 32bit

in addition to Fedora, seperate

                Open Office Latest for Linux   

                Firefox and Thunderbird for Linux

for existing linux users without upgrading to Fedora Core 5


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

Norton 2007 Beta !

Just Cause Demo (555.9 MB)
Call of Juarez Demo (386.7 MB)


----------



## mrmani (Sep 8, 2006)

KNOPIX 5 DVD Edition


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 8, 2006)

Ulead Video Studio 10 Plus
Nero 7.5 ......   Latest
Collection Of Some Good Visual Styles
Trailers Of Bollywood Movies
Mcafee Internet Security Suit 2007
Internet Explorer 7 Rc1
Oxford Dictionary Latest Edition


Pls Include All Of This .


----------



## Sparsh007 (Sep 8, 2006)

Dear Fatbeing
Please give us Backbyte (to the Power 100000000000000000000 times)
And also please give us some nice Wallpapers 
And Also Please give us some nice movies ( modern not the old 1943 and 1939 ones)
Thank you


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

hi can u post Windows Vista RC1 and some good Video Converters


----------



## Xyberman (Sep 9, 2006)

*x64 Software and drivers* ... very hard to find and some r just too big for download.

*Arena chess* and few of the best chess engines like: 
1. _Rybka_ (current leader with 3000+ ELO)
2. Fruit
3. Toga
4. Crafty (one of the earliest)
5. Ruffian
6. Pro Deo

If possible, ChessBase 9, Fritz 9 and/or (Deep) Shredder 10 shareware/trial versions for giving us a taste of what it feels like to play with the numero unos.

Also, some chess books written by greatesr grand masters like *Capablanca* et al.

As u see, I am now fully into the greatest brain game of all - *CHESS*.


----------



## k_blues24 (Sep 9, 2006)

I want all s/w that my frnds aks for & also I want SiS 3.75 Graphics drivers for my MB


----------



## Stalker (Sep 9, 2006)

vista RC1.......if possible


----------



## mlijo (Sep 9, 2006)

Please Include DirectX 10,Office 2003 Service packs and Windows XP Service Pack....

The regular office and Windows Updates shud be there in all Month DVD's....


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 9, 2006)

Direct X 10 ?
It's not released yet.


----------



## shivi (Sep 10, 2006)

Please I want to know about Kaspersky Internet security 6.0. U didn't discussed about it in ur FAST TRACK TO SECURITY  in the september issue. I want you to compare Norton and many more... with this product from KASPERSKY LAB because I'm using it and should I then switch to other internet security products.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 10, 2006)

Provide a phone manager for LG mobile phones.Also provide some excellent java games & apps.


----------



## Superfrag (Sep 10, 2006)

list of things that i want in this digit magazine:
1)Company Of Heroes Demo
2)review of ATI X1950
3)review of all motherboards in industry and which is good to buy
4)Battlefield 2 patches


----------



## THE PHENOM (Sep 11, 2006)

PLZ SIR!!!!!!!!!!!
 i am an avid songs downloader from internet but as you would know most songs come in real audio format so plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!! include atleast any 2 of the following softwares in up coming digit cd/dvd

1.ALO RM TO MP3 CONVERTER (FULL VERSION)

2.EASY RM TO MP3 CONVERTER (FULL VERSION)

3.BOILSOFT RM TO MP3 CONVERTER (FULL VERSION)

many of my friends have asked me to demand these softwares on their behalf hence

i will be looking forward for ur response in october`s digit issue.....


----------



## reddick (Sep 11, 2006)

Please give us Genuie WinXP Pro CD this time...THANKS!


----------



## ilugd (Sep 11, 2006)

^^^
Wow, the requests keep getting wierder and wierder still.


----------



## jigslinx (Sep 11, 2006)

Fedora Core 5,
Please start providing 64-bit drivers and software(mostly essentials. eg. DirectX)
If possible provide Fedora Core 5 for 64-bit or any other goog Linux Distro for 64-bit.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 11, 2006)

THE PHENOM said:
			
		

> PLZ SIR!!!!!!!!!!!
> i am an avid songs downloader from internet but as you would know most songs come in real audio format so plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!! include atleast any 2 of the following softwares in up coming digit cd/dvd
> 
> 1.ALO RM TO MP3 CONVERTER (FULL VERSION)
> ...


abe genius....

if ur such an avid d/ler... might as well d/l the s/w itself
__________
p.s. - @ilugd... reddick was joking ref the post above his.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 11, 2006)

@THE PHENOM:

download this one, its free and only 1MB.

*www.freewarefiles.com/program_6_226_18106.html


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 11, 2006)

I would like to request Digit to include one article in their october issue which i've been waiting for quiet a long time. A proper comparison test between all the various headphones and earphones out there in the market. The article by Agent 001 in the september issue on headphones was quiet disappointing as he didn't provide enough details on the different models available. So please kindly do the requested. It would be of great help to a music buff like myself. Thank you.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Sep 12, 2006)

MSDN pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssseeeeeeeee


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 12, 2006)

reddick said:
			
		

> Please give us Genuie WinXP Pro CD this time...THANKS!



Lol ! digit will bankrupt if they give genuine windows xp pro.


----------



## pradeepadapa (Sep 12, 2006)

sir,

     i would request u to give either FC5/Xandros complete OS in the DVD.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 13, 2006)

then.....

WHY NOT latest KNOPPIX DVD (or as in Magazine CD if it's heavy)


----------



## k_dineshkumar (Sep 13, 2006)

In october edition
Please  include Game reviews as much as possible
and flash games


----------



## rajasekharan (Sep 13, 2006)

ELIVE cd pleassee................
whats happening to linux........
more over when will i get tutorials on "modeling" .
will you guys ever start on 3d applications.....please guys...i am starving....3D all the way....is there some soul who can help me????????


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 13, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Lol ! digit will bankrupt if they give genuine windows xp pro.


arre i told you....he was JOKING


----------



## nike_at_home (Sep 13, 2006)

U can give Fedora Core 5. Its free..... (If possible then Documentation also)


----------



## kadal27 (Sep 13, 2006)

Fedora Core 5
Documentation in PDF.......


----------



## mohammed_intekhab (Sep 13, 2006)

hy..
 please give a article about where to find driver for window vista ..
Audio
video
please give some pascal ..c

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/6822/postedimagidrp8.gif


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 14, 2006)

I wonder why you haven't given *Windows Defender* till now. So please give it. Another one: *Windows Media Encoder 9* (its required to run PCMark05)

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/info.a...02-e496-465a-bba9-b2f1182cdf24&DisplayLang=en


----------



## prashant_r_s (Sep 14, 2006)

I have been looking for a decent *chm to PDF converter* (Free, without labels on the PDF)


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 14, 2006)

^

oooooh so have I!!!


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 14, 2006)

*www.techead.com/training/images/cs2_icon_illustrator.gif Adobe illustrator CS2
*www.techead.com/training/images/cs2_icon_illustrator.gif Adobe illustrator CS2
*www.techead.com/training/images/cs2_icon_illustrator.gif Adobe illustrator CS2
*www.techead.com/training/images/cs2_icon_illustrator.gif Adobe illustrator CS2
*www.techead.com/training/images/cs2_icon_illustrator.gif Adobe illustrator CS2
*www.techead.com/training/images/cs2_icon_illustrator.gif Adobe illustrator CS2
*www.techead.com/training/images/cs2_icon_illustrator.gif Adobe illustrator CS2


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 14, 2006)

@i_kill: what did you say....could you write it again?? I could not understand it.


----------



## tonic4u (Sep 14, 2006)

How about a Service Pack Collection:

1) Service Packs by Microsofts(Don't tell me you don't know to look where)

2)Cyberlink Power2Go 3 OR Nero 7(plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz)

3)A good 3rd Party DEFRAGMENT tool and DISK PARTITION tool.


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 15, 2006)

@led_shankar: I just want "Adobe Illustrator CS2". Just like Photoshop CS2 was provided.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Sep 15, 2006)

You should give the old issues and/or fast tracks in pdf format.


----------



## lsdhillon (Sep 15, 2006)

Crystal Theme 'n few(around 10 atleast ) more for win xp please


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 15, 2006)

tonic4u said:
			
		

> How about a Service Pack Collection:
> 
> 1) Service Packs by Microsofts(Don't tell me you don't know to look where)
> 
> 3)A good 3rd Party DEFRAGMENT tool and DISK PARTITION tool.



They have given this most of the times i believe


----------



## lalsingh (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi Digit,

Please include in digit dvd 
1) Fedora Core 5 CD For 32-bit and 64-bit pc.
2) Windows Vista Beta Edition For testing.
3)


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 15, 2006)

[/quote] 

3)* ___________*[/quote] 

3)-----> u didnt ans 4 this..Should digit fill this or can i fill it..Ok then i/he wants some nice linux distro


----------



## sms2sand (Sep 15, 2006)

I read your _*old way tech way *_i also had the same trouble of managing my music but in that article you mentioned only one music managing software(media monkey) i would like it if you give an *article shedding light on various(the best) music* *management softwares*(freeware and shareware)maybe this will sound stupid but i dont have much idea about this thing


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 15, 2006)

30 day demo or full version of Internet or

Seriously, nero help files or usre guides


----------



## Garbage (Sep 15, 2006)

RaghuKL said:
			
		

> 30 day demo or full version of Internet or



hey! "30 day demo or full version of Internet ???? How could it possible?

OR 

U mean something different than I know abt Internet??


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 15, 2006)

maybe he meant some special scheme to give users a free 30day internet connection.

In the demo version, you will not have all features of the net, like access to XXX sites.


----------



## rajasekharan (Sep 15, 2006)

hey....when can i expect 3d tutorials......??????????
any hope for us???????
any video tutorials on 3d?????.....why do u guys want to avoid us????


----------



## shaunak (Sep 15, 2006)

Can we get the blender vedio help files>? they take horibbly long to dwnload.
I mean these.


----------



## patilak1234 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey,
Can You Plz put any new linux distro (Full 3 o 4 GB).
Like :- 
1.Knoppix 5.01
2.Fedora core 5
3.Suse 10.1
4.Debian 3.01 (This Is Given By Linux For You Magazin)
5.Mandriva

All These Distros Are Free To Download So Plz Put one Of Them in next DVD

Thanking In Advance

Bye ....
C  U  There On DVD


----------



## Freeman (Sep 16, 2006)

Try adding Vista Beta 2 or RC -1 in the DVD


----------



## vms0404 (Sep 16, 2006)

i have recently purchased digit and i was verymuch impressed.  In the free DVD & CD linux os is given.  I want to know how to install linux and where to get live cd of latest linux


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2006)

FEAR Extraction Point Demo


----------



## Stalker (Sep 16, 2006)

^^yeah.........me 2 want FEAR :EP Demo!!


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey plz give us some nice linux distros ...Heard that this month chip has given suse 10.1 for god sake...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 16, 2006)

Mmm, currently need nothing but I am in look for Fedora Core 6 in the upcoming November issue, hope you give it, cause it releases Oct 11th.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 16, 2006)

i dont suppose you could do a shoot up of the all time best games ever (has that been done?) or could you please give PDF versions of the fast track series or even adding them to the digit patron would be a cool idea cause i missed a couple before i was enlightened and subscribed to digit (no im not buttering you guys up but other magazines are seriously crap compared to urs)
__________


			
				karmanya said:
			
		

> i dont suppose you could do a shoot up of the all time best games ever (has that been done?) or could you please give PDF versions of the fast track series or even adding them to the digit patron would be a cool idea cause i missed a couple before i was enlightened and subscribed to digit (no im not buttering you guys up but other magazines are seriously crap compared to urs)


in addition could you give some software like objectdock or desktopX i mean u look at the desktops featured in ure magazines and they seem so cool i mean id love to impress my friends (they dont read digit the idiots) with a really cool desktop and also could you give a fast track to all the major programming languages(C++,VB,ORACLE-SQL) you get my drift


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 16, 2006)

_i dont suppose you could do a shoot up of the all time best games ever (has that been done?) _

i think it was sone sometime back..... but i dont know about recently. I remember... it had half-life, b&W, Tetris, Quake 3 ... and others


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 17, 2006)

don't forget the f1 2005 mod also k-lite 1.57 and latest dap


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 17, 2006)

Suse 10 Linux and lastest game demos.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 17, 2006)

vms0404 said:
			
		

> I want to know how to install linux and where to get live cd of latest linux



u can get free CDs of Ubuntu Linux "FREE HOME DELIVERY " @ *shipit.ubuntu.com

LIVE CDs ...


----------



## theegod (Sep 17, 2006)

hi,

can you please provides us the all the trial version of Cepstral Voices in www.cepstral.com. 

Even some voices are over 100mb. Couldn't download it so I have turned to you.

It would be wonderful if you can provide some articles/reviews on text-to-speech and speech recognition softwares.


----------



## great1nitin (Sep 18, 2006)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> For your kind information, my comp's specs are....
> 
> Intel 2.66 Dual Core P4
> Intel Original Board
> ...


 yea yea bla bla bla bla kid i know that ur comp has good one i repeat good one but comparing to me u r far from its root lol.
[SIZE=-1]*Intel Core 2 duo
4 GB DDR2 1066 MhzRAM 
750 GB Seagate SATA 2 HDD
*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*NVIDIA SLI* Dual *7950* GX2 512MB
21 Samsung Flat Monitor ! Hope u not fainted  ans stop playing noobish games like Prince of Persia ! wanna make hard thing ? try Quake 4 or Silent Hill 2,3,4(in night alone and with headphones)  without any trainers and cheats also Pro soccer evolution. darn noobies u think much forget depth of it i hate this things ! how many games u mastered? i am playing NFSUG series ! for past 6 years and m good dragger drifter and sprinter i have my records how many u made? check my rankings of NFSUG here:- *aol.ea.com/official/nfs/underground/us/userstats.jsp?playername=XCrazyxFrogX then talk me kid of course when u get ur senses lol . see this site: i have my vids here *roadburnernfs.webpark.pl/ look for Xcrazyxfrogx and my site *www.xcrazyxfrogx.co.nr/ U didnt know who u r ! but i am not intrested to know hehe
[/SIZE]


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 18, 2006)

knoppix dvd pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Logmeister v 2.5.10

Corel Paint Shop Pro 11

blind write suite v6.something

Some very large demo game unplayable on most user's computers   

also try to make digit archive "open source".... members may be able to enhance..


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 18, 2006)

How about some linux distro's like Fedora Core 5?


----------

